# Memes!



## spradlig

Lets share some classical music memes! Here are two I created with the help of quickmeme.com :


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

................


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

----------------------------


----------



## GreenMamba

And then I had to add this:


----------



## spradlig

I don't get it. Who's this guy?



Huilunsoittaja said:


> View attachment 42851
> 
> 
> ................


----------



## spradlig

*Another Dos Equis meme*

Here's one more:








Don't be offended, violists! The viola can make a beautiful sound. I love _Harold in Italy_ and Vaughan Williams's _Flos Campi_.


----------



## Ravndal

GreenMamba said:


> View attachment 42854
> 
> 
> And then I had to add this:
> 
> View attachment 42855


Haha. You make the internet a better place.


----------



## Blancrocher

I don't often listen to Stockhausen, but when I do, I'm the one flying the helicopter.


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

spradlig said:


> I don't get it. Who's this guy?


He was a great guy, he just liked to be really imposing in his pictures. "Don't mess with me" -_-


----------



## aimee




----------



## PetrB

Rhythm said:


>


*Prizewinner!* ...........................


----------



## spradlig

How about:

I DON'T ALWAYS PROCRASTINATE,

BUT WHEN I DO, I WRITE THE OVERTURE TO "DON GIOVANNI THE MORNING IT PREMIERES" ?



aimee said:


>


----------



## violadude

Now, you guys know I'm one of the last people you would ever hear bashing contemporary classical. But I saw this thread and couldn't resist making this Bad Luck Brian meme


----------



## aimee




----------



## Blancrocher

I don't often compose a piece of ****, but when I do, it's still better than anything you could think up.


----------



## schuberkovich

Not the most tasteful...


----------



## Ingélou

But there are two words missing - 'Dies... Irae follows.'


----------



## Ingélou

Don't make your point too forcefully.


----------



## aimee




----------



## Ingélou

With apologies to 'Life of Brian' - it's a Brit thing -

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~








'I'm not a naughty boy; I wrote the Messiah.'


----------



## GreenMamba

Tee-hee! This is fun.


----------



## Ingélou

Chaos theory? It's elementary...


----------



## spradlig

This is a corrected version of an image I posted earlier this week. I had omitted the "L" in "Verklarte".

I did not attempt to make an umlaut.


----------



## spradlig

Sorry, but when I hear music by any of J. S. Bach's offspring, it doesn't do it for me. If anyone has any recommendations for listening, I'm all ears.

I read once that a famous composer said "A harp in the orchestra is like a fly in soup". I don't agree with this, but I think it's funny. I'm trying to find who said it. I tried both Google and Yahoo! and came up empty. Do any of you know?


----------



## Ingélou

spradlig said:


> View attachment 43254
> View attachment 43255
> 
> 
> Sorry, but when I hear music by any of J. S. Bach's offspring, it doesn't do it for me. If anyone has any recommendations for listening, I'm all ears.


We were at a Norwich Baroque concert last night, with music by J.B. & C.P.E. Bach before the interval, and it didn't do it for us either; then after the interval, gloriously, J. S. arrived!


----------



## aleazk




----------



## Blancrocher

People don't often listen to my music, and when someone finally does, it's usually because the dumb*** can't spell "Schumann."


----------



## spradlig

The photo is courtesy of Blanrocher, and I'm guessing it's William Schuman.










Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 43257
> 
> 
> People don't often listen to my music, and when someone finally does, it's usually because the dumb*** can't spell "Schumann."


----------



## PetrB

Ingélou said:


> But there are two words missing - 'Dies... Irae follows.'


No, I think it is meant as just, "Dies." as in R.I.P. "Dies."


----------



## aleazk

Sorry, but this had to be said...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

But it's a route into classical music, just as film music is.


----------



## hpowders

spradlig said:


> The photo is courtesy of Blanrocher, and I'm guessing it's William Schuman.
> View attachment 43276


Yes. That is definitely William Schuman, one of my idols!!


----------



## PetrB

Huilunsoittaja said:


> But it's a route into classical music, just as film music is.


b...b....b....b...but so will a sewer ultimately lead you to the street and sunshine.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

PetrB said:


> b...b....b....b...but so will a sewer ultimately lead you to the street and sunshine.


You mean to the ocean?

When you thought game tunes you probably thought that stuff with rock band in the mix. But there's also this:

Jeremy Soule's first award-winning OST, performed with real orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## spradlig

Classical Music Week is almost over at Greg's Meme of the Day! See gmotd.tumblr.com (you don't need a tumblr account) or the Facebook page "Greg's Meme of the Day".

This one isn't one of them:


----------



## spradlig

I'll try to post one I haven't before. Meet Scumbag Steve, always doing the wrong thing:


----------



## trazom

Okay, so here's my contribution of 3 memes that I made with minimal effort. They really do create themselves.


----------



## spradlig

. .


----------



## MoonlightSonata

View attachment 63354

. . . . . . . .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Grumpy Composer Meme


----------



## spradlig

His Triple Concerto comes close (I love it). Plus all those great cello sonatas.



MoonlightSonata said:


> View attachment 63354
> 
> . . . . . . . .


----------



## jurianbai




----------



## spradlig

A few weeks ago it was Classical Music Week at http://gmotd.tumblr.com. The memes are still there, and you don't need a tumblr account.


----------



## spradlig

*But I can spell "Felix"!*









. .


----------



## MagneticGhost

...........................


----------



## MagneticGhost




----------



## MagneticGhost




----------



## MagneticGhost

OK it's not classical......


----------



## MagneticGhost




----------



## MagneticGhost

Make this site go away - let me do some work!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Maybe this will be the last one


----------



## spradlig

*Meet Dating Site Murderer!*

Surprisingly, the man in the photo actually _is_ a dating site murderer. He is the Canadian Mark Twitchell, and he was convicted of first degree murder in 2011. He lured his victim using a dating Website. A photo of Twitchell is at http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news/twitchell-case/index.html .


----------



## spradlig

. .


----------



## senza sordino

My feeble attempts


----------



## senza sordino

Some more attempts of writing memes


----------



## spradlig

*Bad Luck Brian is back*









I may have already posted essentially the same joke about Mozart and his father :devil:


----------



## senza sordino

Three more memes


----------



## Yoshi

I love this thread  Here are my attempts:


----------



## spradlig

. .


----------



## spradlig

. .


----------



## senza sordino

Here are a few more lame attempts 

























View attachment 68057


----------



## spradlig

. .


----------



## senza sordino

Here's another 

View attachment 68230


----------



## spradlig

Brian has been around even longer than that:










senza sordino said:


> Here's another
> 
> View attachment 68230


----------



## Blancrocher

I've never composed anything other than great music, but just for the h*** of it, I sometimes like to toss it in the trash.


----------



## spradlig

. .


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

Bad Luck Vivaldi ...


----------



## spradlig

Or, as Stravinsky suggested, did he write the same opera 94 times?



Cesare Impalatore said:


> Bad Luck Vivaldi ...
> 
> View attachment 69572


----------



## spradlig

.  .


----------



## spradlig

. .


----------



## superhorn

When I show people photos of Glazunov , shown earlier here, they always say I look a lot like him !
However, I don't have a moustache .


----------



## spradlig

. .


----------



## spradlig

An exaggeration, of course. But his last name was "Brian", so I couldn't resist.


----------



## spradlig

aimee said:


>


Is this some high-concept John Cage meme?

I see no image, and when I click on the icon and cut-and-paste the link into my browser, the link is broken.


----------



## spradlig

. .


----------



## spradlig

. .


----------



## Blancrocher

I don't often enter an audiophile subforum, but when I do I show that I can distinguish mp3 and lossless.


----------

